

The manuscripts of Dijkstra - mrlebowski
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/

======
mrlebowski
Dijkstra was known for his habit of carefully composing manuscripts with his
fountain pen. The manuscripts are called EWDs, since Dijkstra numbered them
with EWD as prefix. Dijkstra would distribute photocopies of a new EWD among
his colleagues; as many recipients photocopied and forwarded their copy, the
EWDs spread throughout the international computer science community. The
topics were computer science and mathematics, and included trip reports,
letters, and speeches. More than 1300 EWDs have since been scanned, with a
growing number transcribed to facilitate search, and are available online at
the Dijkstra archive of the University of Texas.

[ from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edsger_W._Dijkstra#EWDs_and_wri...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edsger_W._Dijkstra#EWDs_and_writing_by_hand)
]

------
tsally
Most of the manuscripts are good, but I specifically recommend "On the cruelty
of really teaching computing science". If you take the time to understand how
Dijkstra was thinking when he wrote that, you're already ahead of the vast
majority of computer science graduates.

[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1036...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1036.html)

~~~
mrlebowski
I totally agree, that is what had led me to this site initially !

